# Build Massive, Strong Biceps with a Single Set and a Single Rep!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Learn the secret, extremely simple bicep exercise that has the potential to put inches on your arms.What’s the first muscle that you think of when you think of bodybuilding? The biceps! Having big, well-developed biceps marks you as a serious trainer.But what do you do if your biceps lag behind in development?Or if you simply [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 4, 2012)

Well you need to learn some exercise,Tips and tricks to gain big big biceps so u need to see this How to Gain huge biceps


----------

